
What Bullets Do to Bodies - nappy-doo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/15/opinion/virginia-baseball-shooting-gun-shot-wounds.html?_r=0
======
gehwartzen
"This is in contrast to expanding bullets, especially if shot from an assault
rifle, which can discharge bullets much faster than a handgun."

Ugh, Not sure why 'assault riffle' needed to be used here instead of simply
riffle. A bolt action can shoot at the same or higher velocity.

If by 'discharge bullets much faster' the author was instead referring to the
rate of fire I'm still not sure what the point is as a semi-auto riffle and
Semi Auto pistol can be shot equally fast.

